# appraise my tank?



## PureHash (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey everyone, kinda new to tho hobby, and I don't know what things are really worth. I built my own 15g nano reef, and I didn't pay to much for the materials.

Its 1/4" glass, rimless, drilled overflow. And I also have a DIY LED lighting system that's running 30W, at 20,000k.

Some of the coral frags were purchased from GTA aquaria members, others where obtained through a friend whose tank was crashing, and in a last ditched effort to save what was left, he gave them to me! Free of charge!  skimmer was also bought off a member for 40$ (+35$ for an impellor)

That being said, I would like to know what gtaaquaria would value my tank at, whole setup, rock, light, skimmer, 200gph pump, all of it! What could it be worth??

The tanks display dimensions are 16Lx12Wx18H"
The whole setup with stand and tank stand about 45" total.






Let me know!

Thanks,

Kyle


----------



## PureHash (Nov 29, 2012)

No one can give me an idea of its value? 

Give me a price if it was yours, and you where selling it!


----------



## Announce (Aug 27, 2008)

Add up how much it cost you to begin with, generally a "used tank" will go for 3/4 - 1/2 the price. Generally closer to 1/2


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

PureHash said:


> No one can give me an idea of its value?
> 
> Give me a price if it was yours, and you where selling it!


probably, you will be able to get 1/3 of the store value

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PureHash (Nov 29, 2012)

Its not store bought, and I didn't pay full price for any of it. 
If I told you what I payed, that would change your opinion of what its worth.
Ill tell you what I have into it if I could get a value  lol I don't know what any of its worth. I know my skimmer is 200$ new, but I payed a fraction of that.. All glass was assembled myself, with glass that I had, the stand is made ouf an old speaker that was 3/4" ply, that I reinforced. I didn't pay al $ for that..

But, from what you see, what would you put a $ value at? Roughly?


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

In all honesty I wouldn't pay more then 150$ it's not manufacture made so I would always second guess the tank, second, would have to see the reinforced stand to know its done above requirements, but without a picture its very hard to judge, I watch a bit of your video. But livestock is hard to judge. I don't really know salt water and everyone seems to want things that stand out to them more. But it is a very nice set up, how long has it been running?


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

How much you got it for is irelevant. See how much it costs new, each important element, or how much is each custom item price individually. Then, divide that by 1/2 or 1/3 for most people's expectations. The fact that its already built will detor many in this forum as the fun of building themself is gone, however, the joy of saving tons and lack of customization will be sweat for others, or people who dont want to bother with it, and want something fast.

Good luck with the sale, i honnestly really liked your tank, and i dont have any saltwater at all. You can probably add a few shrimps to make it even more inticing for people , or maybe decide to keep it, cause if you got it for such a good price, why sell it? If you are bored of it, rescape it!!! Unless you really need the room for something else. well good luck. Honnestly made me want to get a Nana saltwater tank... maybe when i get a house in a few years. Seems expensive even when getting a good price on many of the elements though...


----------



## PureHash (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'm not planning on selling it, I have about 200$ into it altogether.
If everything was bought new, It would be an easy 500$ or more money hole.

Skimmer new, 200, I payed 40.
Glass cut at the shop, 120$, glass cut myself from 1 sheet, 50$
Dryrock. 3$ lb. X20lbs.
25$in live sand.
Corals about 25$ invested, valued at around 200$ in corals.
Light, custom made (35$) LFS light, 175$...


----------



## PureHash (Nov 29, 2012)

The tank has been running for about 4-5 weeks now.


----------



## BJJBlackbelt (Jan 31, 2013)

Haha, I see there are no sales people in the group...clearly.

For insurance value you're looking at retail price with tax minus 40% for depreciation. Assuming you had an Ontario Inc. number, you could declare that 40% as a capitol loss.

As for selling second hand, if you try to sell for 1/2 value or more...you're no better than those other jokers on Kijiji that sell things for what they think they're worth. The reality is that these people work office jobs and have no idea of reality and what things are actually worth. 

In a realistic market a used tank is worth $1 per gallon. A used tank has no warranty, you almost have to approach it like you're going to reseal it before you fill it up. If the tank is exceptional and comes with a stand, maybe $2 per gallon. Accesories are mostly worthless, unless they're a good brand that sells replacement parts. Such as an Aquaclear filter or something you can rebuild from scratch.

People ask too much for their stuff. I'm selling a $1200 tank for $200, why? Because I don't want it anymore and I don't want to store it. Yeah I'll throw in some extra's to bump it to $300 like a heater, an aquaclear 110 and a few other things. As we all know that heater might plug in and a new home and instantly fry itself, but the aquaclear...you can rebuild that thing from scratch. 

I lose a lot of respect for club members that over inflate their prices within the forums. My KIjiji asking price was $450, my asking price here was $300.

I'm a bro and I want my stuff to go to another bro. I don't want some noob destroying my old stuff, I want it to be put to good use. It's like a hometown discount.

We're a community and we need to treat each other better.

If you don't want it anymore, price it to move. If you're buying and re-selling to make a few bucks...get a real job. End of story.


----------



## PureHash (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm NOT selling it lol....
I like it way to much, and I have quite a bit of knowledge in sales, specifically HVAC equipment. I know the cost of a top of the line lennox furnace is around 1000$. Installation crew is payed 250$ roughly to put it in, warranty with a company that big is like a write off, so it doesn't really count.. Yet you'll still pay 5-7000$.. Would I pay that? Fuck no. I'd go with another well known brand (because I couldn't buy a lennox without a dealership) and pay 1000$ and install it myself. 

I built the tank. I didn't pay a shit tone of money for it. All I wanted to know is what someone may POSSIBLY pay for it.

And I guess the poster who said 150$ is the best answer..
I just want to see what the difference in cost would be making it myself, vs having someone else make it, or bought from the store...


----------

